

Palmed off - alexkearns
http://blog.gallucci.net/2009/05/palm-doesnt-get-it.html

======
radu_floricica
The problem with corporation is they're full of people, who's motivation is
aligned directly neither with the clients nor with the interests of the
company. This is unfortunately unavoidable, but still a pity.

------
ableal
<http://pdnblog.palm.com/2009/05/a-predevcamp-update/>

